# Show me your vape setups.



## .Antho (Jan 28, 2021)

Personally, I'm using 2 devices: A UWell Caliburn G pod system for salt nic, and a GeekVape ZEUS tank on top of a Vaporesso GEN for my bigger clouds and better flavor.
I vape a pink lemonade on my small boy, and a_ wonderful _lychee menthol on the box mod, it tastes so, so good.
What do you all use to chuck clouds? What's your favorite flavor? Tell me all about it!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't have a picture but I have a green/black Vaporesso Polar with a Blue NRG tank. My favorite flavor is anything fruit and not very sweet.


----------



## .Antho (Feb 1, 2021)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I don't have a picture but I have a green/black Vaporesso Polar with a Blue NRG tank. My favorite flavor is anything fruit and not very sweet.


Yeah, I really can't do sweet flavors either. Fruity menthols are my jam.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 1, 2021)

FunniValentine said:


> Yeah, I really can't do sweet flavors either. Fruity menthols are my jam.


I'm not a big menthol person unless it's one cigarette. I couldn't do a whole tank. I've done it and didn't like it. Tres Leches from Coastal Clouds is really sweet but so good.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 3, 2021)

I value my lungs and body >_<
Controversial subject, vapes and such. But I'm not a fan.


----------



## .Antho (Feb 4, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> I value my lungs and body >_<
> Controversial subject, vapes and such. But I'm not a fan.


I mean, fair I guess? But this do be a thread for people who use these things


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 8, 2021)

here's my sick setup, brah. like fuck, though, i've been suckered by these fucking things for 17 years, wasn't vaping supposed to be a way to quit smoking shit in the first place?

why why why would you waste your fucking time smoking something that is supposed to help you stop smoking? it's all shit.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 8, 2021)

"Hey guys, check out the newest kickass vape model that ruins my lungs even FASTER than the last one!" 

Lame. For anyone who hasn't smoked or vaped, don't start.


----------



## Yav (Feb 9, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Lame. For anyone who hasn't smoked or vaped, don't start.


I'm going to start smoking AND vaping now. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2021)

Yav said:


> I'm going to start smoking AND vaping now. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a RUBI, a PAX Era, and a kind pen. Pretty basic, I'm not into the technology
Inside the kind pen is GSC (Girl Scout Cookies) 





Chomby said:


> "Hey guys, check out the newest kickass vape model that ruins my lungs even FASTER than the last one!"
> 
> Lame. For anyone who hasn't smoked or vaped, don't start.


let me enjoy my weed in peace
it comforts and destresses me


----------



## .Antho (Feb 11, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> here's my sick setup, brah. like fuck, though, i've been suckered by these fucking things for 17 years, wasn't vaping supposed to be a way to quit smoking shit in the first place?
> 
> why why why would you waste your fucking time smoking something that is supposed to help you stop smoking? it's all shit.





Chomby said:


> "Hey guys, check out the newest kickass vape model that ruins my lungs even FASTER than the last one!"
> 
> Lame. For anyone who hasn't smoked or vaped, don't start.


I've been smoking since I was a teenager, and recently made the switch. And I've been really happy that I've stopped using tobacco.
Why do I have to justify this to you? If I'm enjoying myself and I'm not affecting you, shit, what's the problem? I don't condone children using them, but I am as of now an ex-smoker who's using this to kick the shit, and as a techie I'm enthusiastic about the technology behind it.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 13, 2021)

FunniValentine said:


> I've been smoking since I was a teenager, and recently made the switch. And I've been really happy that I've stopped using tobacco.
> Why do I have to justify this to you? If I'm enjoying myself and I'm not affecting you, shit, what's the problem? I don't condone children using them, but I am as of now an ex-smoker who's using this to kick the shit, and as a techie I'm enthusiastic about the technology behind it.


I'm trying to go back to straight vaping which isn't too hard for me nowadays unless my friend sparks up a cigarette. I've tried getting him to switch but the sugar in the vape juice makes his stomach upset so ... :/ I mostly vape. 

I had a job once where everyone there judged me for vaping so then I went back to smoking....


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 14, 2021)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I'm trying to go back to straight vaping which isn't too hard for me nowadays unless my friend sparks up a cigarette. I've tried getting him to switch but the sugar in the vape juice makes his stomach upset so ... :/ I mostly vape.
> 
> I had a job once where everyone there judged me for vaping so then I went back to smoking....


Stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 15, 2021)

It's okay to be jealous of my fat juul rip


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 18, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> View attachment 101342
> 
> here's my sick setup, brah. like fuck, though, i've been suckered by these fucking things for 17 years, wasn't vaping supposed to be a way to quit smoking shit in the first place?
> 
> why why why would you waste your fucking time smoking something that is supposed to help you stop smoking? it's all shit.



Fellow Canadian needs to find a source for non-meme smokes


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 22, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Fellow Canadian needs to find a source for non-meme smokes
> 
> View attachment 102162


i know those, cheap cartons but argh they're brutal to smoke lol


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 22, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> i know those, cheap cartons but argh they're brutal to smoke lol



These one's are actually decent, would compare them to John Players Standard red.
The one's to look out for that are brutal are the Canadian's, pretty much tobacco flavoured/dyed newspaper lmao.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 25, 2021)

Are they're any serious vapers that may want to move to discord or something? I'm not gonna sit here and bash people for smoke cigarettes but they can sit here and bash us. Immature for real. Go make you're own smoking tobacco thread then. Don't we have enough crap to deal with in life then being put down.


----------



## Kongus (Feb 27, 2021)

I have ordered a new one and still hasn't arrived. Will share when I get it. Most of yours though are really cool. There are so many vapors I'll be there to choose from that it has become a full research for me. I kind of like it though, since with smoking cigarettes it's a pretty much straightforward decision. You just buy a packet of cigarettes from your favorite producer and that's it. I think what really made me switch from smoking to vaping what is the quality of filters and coils you can get with the first. I regularly buy prime quality coils from https://www.vapetown.co.uk/collections/vaporesso-coils since they maximize pleasure you get and make it a whole experience!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 28, 2021)

Kongus said:


> I have ordered a new one and still hasn't arrived. Will share ehn I get it. Most of yours though are really cool.


What kind did you get? I'm using my friends because my glass broke and the shop has to order a new one. It's a Vaporesso Lux


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 7, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> These one's are actually decent, would compare them to John Players Standard red.
> The one's to look out for that are brutal are the Canadian's, pretty much tobacco flavoured/dyed newspaper lmao.


really o.o


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 8, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> really o.o



Really ^w^


----------



## shortwiw (Apr 16, 2022)

I use Eleaf iJust 3. I can note the quality design and the electronics themselves, and the box looks just awesome. Good transfer of flavor. I had a different e-cigarette before, and when I switched to this, I noticed that the flavors of all the liquids are much brighter and juicier, especially it became more noticeable with tobacco e-liquid. Holds the charge for a long time, which is a pleasant surprise. The color system makes it easy to guess how much charge is left. Don't you feel like you own the best vape in the world but still have more models you'd like to buy?


----------



## rekcerW (May 11, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I have a RUBI, a PAX Era, and a kind pen. Pretty basic, I'm not into the technology
> Inside the kind pen is GSC (Girl Scout Cookies)
> View attachment 101565
> 
> ...


that's a different kind of vape lol. those are totally alright lmao


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

@rekcerW does your local doctor or medical insurance provider offer any assistant quitting tobacco? 
There might be other users who have quit smoking successfully who could offer advice.


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 11, 2022)

Have a Geekvape Aegis with the Geekvape Zeus tank. I bought a newer one to replace the one I had for 4 years, keeping my old one for a back up.


----------

